
Congrats to Bo an for making TOP TEN list of rising stars in the field of AI - lori-cameron
https://www.computer.org/csdl/mags/ex/2018/01/mex2018010004.html
======
mindcrime
This was marked [dead]. Vouching for it because the actual article is at least
topical, and somewhat interesting. But the title should probably be edited to
match the actual title: "AI's 10 to Watch: The Future of AI".

